# Reputable Breeders in Northern IL



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello, I have been doing some research and I am sorry to rehash an old topic, but the old threads on this are a bit old. Can anyone endorse or recommend a breeder in the Northern IL (Chicagoland) area? I would prefer to drive no further than 1.5 hours to visit the kennel, so I ruled out some Wisconsin ones that sounded good.

I apologize in advance for my long-winded post... 

I've been trying to get a puppy for over a year, and I would hope for a fall adoption time frame due to my spring schedule.

It seems from previous discussions, as well as Golden Retriever Club of Illinois referral link, and just an Internet search, that the following have been mentioned:

Angelwood
E-mailed them, they will not have puppies anytime soon

Argo Goldens
From their website, they will not have any puppies anytime soon

Breezewood Kennel
I have been corresponding with them and am considering their Fall litters

Brookhill Goldens
I corresponded a couple of times with them, but they kind of dodged my questions about references and also first told me there were two litters available, then later changed to say there was only one litter and I have to wait for the next breeding. It was kind of shady, so I decided not to pursue this one further.

Four Sixes
E-mailed them, no response

Grasslands Goldens
E-mailed them, no response

Heroes Gold
They have "English Creme" goldens. The lady was very friendly and answered all my questions promptly, but I decided not to follow up with more research since the price point is a bit high for me, and I've heard mixed things about "English Creme," plus I prefer a golden-colored dog.

Kelakye Goldens
They said their dogs are more field-bred, whereas I am looking for more of a conformation-looking dog

Midas Touch
E-mailed them, no response

Paula Lutz
I have been in touch with her and am considering her; She seems to have some recommendations. However after my last email with questions I haven't heard from her in a couple days

Pine Tree/Pine Apple Farm
E-mailed them and they are breeding right now and will confirm pregnancy in a month

Shor-Line
E-mailed and called them multiple times (per instructions on their website), no response

Sundance
E-mailed them, no response

Sundown
E-mailed them, no response

Willo-B-Woods
Susan is not planning any litters anytime soon but recommended Paula Lutz to me

Not trying to sound nasty, but is it so difficult to respond to e-mails? It's the digital age and things get done via e-mail. I understand people are busy, but I guess I have grown up in a world where it is considered rude not to respond within 24 hours...To me it is second nature that my first task for the day is to clear my inbox.

Anyway, sorry if I have offended, thanks for your help


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's certainly easy enough to respond 'will get back to you on Monday' if one is at the dog show- the kennel names you list that you've not already eliminated are difficult to research- I don't see any registered names on the Pineapple kennel site, or on the Midas Touch site. The only ones I have ever heard of that you list are Argo, Sundance and Shor'line. Brookhill sounds familiar but I can't place why.
Puppy inquiries are a wonderful way to educate- I get them all the time when I don't have puppies but I still answer and include tips for checking clearances, etc- so people have a way to help themselves and will be able to know what to look for. It is rude to not answer if you don't have puppies- and an opportunity to better the breed by educating the public is lost.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm wishing you all the best. Our search was not easy either. It did and continues to blow my mind how many people never responded to me.  The perfect puppy for our family found his way home to us, though, so the frustration was all worth it. But, still really odd to never receive a reply.

Good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm really partial to the first litter on this page, Tito x Kadja   

Upcoming Litters - Dog Breeding, Quality Golden Retrievers, All breed professional dog grooming!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

BTW, the dam of the litter that Paula Lutz has available is also a Tito puppy, she is a littermate to the dam of the second litter listed on Breezewood's website, Marsi. They are both lovely, lovely girls with outstanding temperaments.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm really partial to the first litter on this page, Tito x Kadja
> 
> Upcoming Litters - Dog Breeding, Quality Golden Retrievers, All breed professional dog grooming!


Oh I would kill for one of those puppies! I just bet they'll be beautiful and smart. If only I was ready to bring home another puppy.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm really partial to the first litter on this page, Tito x Kadja
> 
> Upcoming Litters - Dog Breeding, Quality Golden Retrievers, All breed professional dog grooming!


 The puppies look cute.  

The sire has all clearances:

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

The dam is 4 years old, but she only has hips & elbows cleared. I'd inquire about that:

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

The whole search process could get frustrating. And the wait for the actual pup is excruciating. But if you do your homework, you're going to enjoy his company for years to come. So it's all well worth it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, she has all of them, it's just not submitted to OFA. Per her k9data page, available on request. Pedigree: Breezewood Gentle Winnds
I don't breed Tito to girls without full clearances. She also has been tested for ichthyosis, as Tito is a carrier. Since Tito is clear for PRA-1 and prcd-PRA, there's no need to test her for either in order to breed her to him.
Which is a classic example of why it's important to establish a good, open communication with the breeder. Sometimes not all the information that you need is online. 




Aleksandrina said:


> The puppies look cute.
> 
> The sire has all clearances:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

This is why I added "I'd inquire about that."  Thanks for clearing it up for OP.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, I hope I didn't sound snarky, I know you did say you'd inquire about it. I just wanted to put it out here in case anyone else was reading it so they'd know that Lori doesn't breed females without full clearances!




Aleksandrina said:


> This is why I added "I'd inquire about that."  Thanks for clearing it up for OP.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sorry, I hope I didn't sound snarky, I know you did say you'd inquire about it. I just wanted to put it out here in case anyone else was reading it so they'd know that Lori doesn't breed females without full clearances!


No worries, that's always good to know.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone, and thanks hotel4dogs!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd love a Tito pup!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

CharlieBear80 said:


> I'd love a Tito pup!


 
They are snapped up pretty quick. Our Tito X Bette litter is due next week and I have had a full litter reservation list for the litter for several weeks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And it's gonna be a BIG litter 



Leslie B said:


> They are snapped up pretty quick. Our Tito X Bette litter is due next week and I have had a full litter reservation list for the litter for several weeks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a great breeder, mentor, and sportsperson who really cares about each and every pup. I am sure the current litter is spoken for , but it would be worth waiting for one in my opinion.

Everlore Golden Retrievers
Bloomington, IL USA 61704 
[email protected]
Everlore


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge, huge fan of hers as well. I second Jill's opinion of Everlore Goldens.





Ljilly28 said:


> This is a great breeder, mentor, and sportsperson who really cares about each and every pup. I am sure the current litter is spoken for , but it would be worth waiting for one in my opinion.
> 
> Everlore Golden Retrievers
> Bloomington, IL USA 61704
> ...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Tito is one accomplished boy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Leslie B said:


> They are snapped up pretty quick. Our Tito X Bette litter is due next week and I have had a full litter reservation list for the litter for several weeks.


I can't WAIT to see these puppies!!


----------



## TarHeelFan (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,

Did you ever find your dream pup? I was wondering because I can totally vouch for Midas Touch and its owner, Irene Miller. However, it is possible she is retired from breeding; I am going to be in contact with her this week, actually, to find out.

We purchased The Best Dog in the Whole World, Dooley, from Irene in January 2004, and he gave us nothing but pure love and joy for 11 years. Dooley crossed the Rainbow Bridge Feb. 13, sadly, but every day with him brought a smile. Irene is very particular about who she allows to go home with one of her pups, and stays as involved with you and your dog for as long/as much as you want.

If you like, when I find out if she is still raising pups for sale, I can report back. Let me know!

And, if you have found your pup, post pictures!


----------

